# Males regret how you lost your virginity?



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

Do any other guys out there regret losing their virginity in not exactly the most meaningful way? At age 22 I've had two relationships, was sexually active in one of them. Lost my virginity at 18. Looking back, I think I was in a mad rush to just "hurry up and lose it." As a guy, you feel like less of a man to still be a virgin at that age and try to avoid being "found out" when conversations regarding sex arise around peers. It really is the teenage males worst nightmare, at least it was for me. All of the guys staring you down and saying in unison, "You're not still a virgin, are you?!" Having changed dramatically in my thinking with regards to moral and ethical principles over the years, I've felt like I did it with the wrong girl at the wrong time. Losing it was an awkward experience, with no emotional/sentimental significance whatsoever. Sort of a "thank god I'm finally not a virgin anymore" mentality. Even though relationships at that age almost never end up amounting to anything in the grand scheme of life, it'd still be nice to be able to look back and remember having been in love (or at least thought I was) with the girl who was my first partner. It's not that I cared nothing for her at all, just not really enough to have shared that experience with. It's made me feel like if I ever did meet a girl I could see marriage with who was a virgin herself, I'd feel inadequate and tainted. Like she'd be wasting herself if she chose me. I've grown very resentful of the attitude that as a male I'm supposed to start racking those numbers up starting with the first opportunity I get to weasel my way into a girls pants. Each one I smooth-talk into sleeping with me is another "conquered territory" to brag about to the other guys. And the sad thing is, the fact that I was a total depressed loner all through high school is the only thing that kept me from being one of those guys during that time. So maybe I have SA to thank to some extent? Can anyone else relate?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've always had regrets since losing mine. Id like to be a virgin again so i could do that special thing with someone i love instead of losing it to some girl while being drunk. But i didn't know better back then...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I have no regrets. We were in love, and it was about 5 months in the relationship. 
But it could have gone a little better. First time + alcohol + condom = not exactly a "man of steel". 
I made up for it later though.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I have no regrets with my one night stand.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't regret it. Mind you, it wasn't the best situation logistically but at least we liked each other. That's really all that mattered to me. I don't feel any more of a "man", it was just a good experience in an otherwise lonely and miserable life of mine. 

I had considered paying for my first time because I was getting so frustrated, I don't think I would have regretted that if it had come down to it, I mean what's the point? You do what you've got to do, right? Anyways, I was well aware of what I was getting into. I knew there was going to be loneliness and a sense of abandonment to follow when our very brief relationship ended but I did it anyway, because it felt right. Now, I'm just really frustrated because I can't get any but that's not much different than how I felt before.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I'm not a male, but I regret the circumstances in which I lost my virginity.

I was too young (16), drunk at the time and didn't even know the guy or his name. :shock
I wish I would have waited until I was ready and that it was with someone I cared about..._


----------



## Morningrise (Aug 7, 2006)

...


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

No regrets here. I passed up a few chances for sex and waited for a girl I knew I loved. We're not together anymore, but it was still special. We even made it romantic with champagne and music and some amateurish dancing in my living room. And good for my self-esteem that after our first time making love, all she wanted to do for the next week solid was ****.

Nope, no regrets whatsoever :nw


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I regret not losing my virginity


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> I've always had regrets since losing mine. Id like to be a virgin again so i could do that special thing with someone i love instead of losing it to some girl while being drunk. But i didn't know better back then...


I agree with this 100%...

I lost mine for all the wrong reasons....and thought I wouldn't care down the road. I do care, and I would rather have lost it to the woman I love with all my heart, and plan to spend the rest of my life with.....

Unfortunently...it's a great feeling if the woman is in the same situation (when she is a virgin), and she wants youto have hers....That's a great feeling as well, although it would be hard to find 2 people, both still virgins that love each other. Not impossible, just that fairy tale everyone hoeps for will not happen for everyone.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm still a virgin obviously but I only think I would regret losing 'it' if I saw a prostitute.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

By the time you get to my age, people really have no business bringing it up unless they want a fat lip.
Sex in a relatiomship gives the parties an excuse not to commit. Why get married when we give each other lessons on ceiling architecture on a frequent basis? :stu

I think deep down, a lot of people regret their first time - many won't admit it.
This is something I have never had to experience. I don't have the extra stuff to worry about. I have enough on plate as it is :roll .


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I'd like to lose mine..I'd rather regrat losing it than not losing it at all.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

I only regret the fact I was feeling a little bit seedy at the time, and wasnt really up for a great performance lol. Oh and also my first time was with vastly experienced woman..that probably wasnt ideal. Oh and she happened to like cocaine a lot.


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

shnjb said:


> Well, I'd like to lose mine..I'd rather regrat losing it than not losing it at all.


You're 18 bud. I was ahh...22 when I lost mine. (Like 6 months ago).

I would rather not have lossed it than to never lose it at all personally...I however did think the same when I was a virgin...although it's amazing how youc an't be happy either way!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's just another hurdle to cross.
Riding a bike, learning to read, getting your driver's license, losing your virginity....
Once it's past, it doesn't seem like that big a deal.

I do have regrets about the way that I lost mine however. I was 20 and in the Navy. I met a girl at the enlisted men's club one evening. We talked for quite a while, did some dancing and talked some more. In her words, she "wanted to find a virgin and break him in". I was like, "uh...I am one". Anyway we ended up back at her place. She shared a house with another couple and their 2 kids. She had a daughter of her own and a *husband* :wtf , who was away at sea. There was also a guy (in the Navy) who slept on the couch. They refered to him as "the [insert word beginning with F that means a bundle of sticks]". It was over and done with pretty quick. I saw her a few more times after that but it was always for sex. There wasn't any real emotional attachement.

One Saturday morning, however, things changed. Steve, the guy that slept on the couch came in and the 3 of us were laying on the bed watching tv and passing a joint around. Before I really knew what was happening, I was the recipient of a very pleasant experience performed by Steve. I didn't see Samantha much after that, which was ok since I had found out that she was also "seeing" a marine corporal. Steve and I continued for quite some time after that.

Samantha was a woman of rather loose moral virtue and I do regret losing my virginity in that manner. However, if not for her, I would never have met Steve and would probably be married with kids, in the closet and totally miserable.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure sounds like a whole lot of testimonies where "the grass is greener on the other side.'

Is everyone sure its SEX that they want/wanted so bad?
Don't get me wrong, I am a 21 year-old male...I have plenty of testosterone pumping through my body...
But honestly...what happens in the physical act of sex that is so above and beyond...high and mighty?

I think its not SEX that is desired so much as finding someone to be my *mental, physical and emotional mate.*
Without a meaningful connection between the man and woman (or any other combination  ) it is a mere act with only superficial meaning given by our perverted sex-crazed culture.
Based on the testimony on this thread, it seems like without a meaningful connection, most have come to regret their decision...

Nah, I will go against the grain and endure any heckling from my pathetic peers. I am already different from them in so many ways, in the end, this is only a small droplet in my sea of dissension.

To hell with 'normal' people...I'll wait.


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

AnxiousAirman said:


> Sure sounds like a whole lot of testimonies where "the grass is greener on the other side.'
> 
> Is everyone sure its SEX that they want/wanted so bad?
> Don't get me wrong, I am a 21 year-old male...I have plenty of testosterone pumping through my body...
> ...


This is basically the point I was getting at in the original post. You made it much better than I did. Well said.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

the first time i had sex didnt feel that great. mainly because i was inexperienced and didnt know what i was doing. but i dont regret it because it was with my then girlfriend. and i eventually learned what to do


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

planetdystopia said:


> Losing it was an awkward experience, with no emotional/sentimental significance whatsoever. Sort of a "thank god I'm finally not a virgin anymore" mentality. Even though relationships at that age almost never end up amounting to anything in the grand scheme of life, it'd still be nice to be able to look back and remember having been in love (or at least thought I was) with the girl who was my first partner. It's not that I cared nothing for her at all, just not really enough to have shared that experience with. It's made me feel like if I ever did meet a girl I could see marriage with who was a virgin herself, I'd feel inadequate and tainted. Like she'd be wasting herself if she chose me.


That's interested, because I put up a profile on adult sites looking to lose my virginity at 30 y/o. I dont think you'll find any girl who is still a virgin, and most of the time I feel inadequate anyway to those who are.

But it's interesting that way you are sort of regretting losing your virginity, since I'm reaching a critical point of choice where I may be potentially thinking of losing mine with someone I'm about to meet from the internet.

It's just that I'm frustrated that I haven't been able to find anyone, and really have lost hope, and think lack of experience, including virginity or not touching or being around women is a factor in this. There was this one girl I cared about who was a virgin, but she gave it to a player while blowing me off, and I feel like a geek without any experience.

I dont now. You really have regrets for losing your virginity? Virgin girls go with non-virgin guys who have experience anyway, not other geeky virgin guys.



planetdystopia said:


> I've grown very resentful of the attitude that as a male I'm supposed to start racking those numbers up starting with the first opportunity I get to weasel my way into a girls pants. Each one I smooth-talk into sleeping with me is another "conquered territory" to brag about to the other guys. And the sad thing is, the fact that I was a total depressed loner all through high school is the only thing that kept me from being one of those guys during that time. So maybe I have SA to thank to some extent? Can anyone else relate?


No, I think I have a disturbed mind based on what some girl appeared to have done to me, and dont care about losing my virginity to anyone at this point, I'm at risk.


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

> That's interested, because I put up a profile on adult sites looking to lose my virginity at 30 y/o. I dont think you'll find any girl who is still a virgin, and most of the time I feel inadequate anyway to those who are.


I have met a several girls as old as 24 who are still virgins. And I'm not talking about ones who almost no man will take for reasons like morbid obesity, deformity, etc. There are select few handfuls of females out there who have remained celibate for various reasons. Many times because of SA or other social/psychological disorders that have limited their peer interaction, and to a lesser extent, a few because of moral or religious reasons. The ones I've known have been because of the former. Now granted, these are EXTREME minorities obviously, but they are scattered around in the metaphorical haystack. The girl I lost my virginity to was 19 at the time, and also a virgin. So being 22, I suppose it is still plausible that I could meet another one and end up marrying her. But you're right, not very easy to find.



> I dont now. You really have regrets for losing your virginity? Virgin girls go with non-virgin guys who have experience anyway, not other geeky virgin guys.


I regret the way I lost it. I regret losing it to someone who didn't mean more to me on an emotional level. Basically, I would have much rather lost it in my second relationship than my first.

If a girl has a problem with the fact that I'm not "experienced," i.e. I'm not a male *****, then she's not the one for me anyway. IF I ever fall in love with someone again, it'd almost certainly be someone who's also basically a reclusive loner. The implication is that she wouldn't likely have much sexual experience by default anyway. She wouldn't have much experience with peer interaction, period. I'm not saying I demand a virgin, I'm saying I'd like someone who has moral and ethical principles, and hasn't spread for every featherless biped who wanted a piece. The point I was making in my original post is if I did marry a virgin, I'd feel bad about not also being one.


----------



## CallMeC (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not a guy so I hope you don't mind me jumping in here but I had some thoughts.

Does it make it better to have meaningless sex one time just to say that you're not a virgin? After the shows over, won't you be a [insert age here] year old that has only had sex once? Then you better have it again so that you're a [insert age here] year old that has had sex more than once. If the plan is to just "get off" just to say you did, then when will you be interested enough to "learn"? One day, you'll be saying that you've had sex 20 times but you might still stink. It's quality not quantity.

I hope you choose someone you truly care about so that you'll be focused on them and pay attention to making them feel like they're worth your time.

From my own experience, my last long term relationship was with a guy who thought he was a stud because he had so many girls/women starting from when he was a 12 year old. Of course, if I had known his history, I wouldn't have touched him with a ten-foot-pole. Was he a better lover than my husband who had sex plenty of times but with only two women? (not at the same time) Absolutely not!

Do you think I'm thanking all of Mr. Studs girls now? I have never cared about what any other woman (including Dr. Ruth) likes in bed. I know what "I" like and the numbers absolutely do not make a man a better lover. Everybody is different and one person can like something one time and not-so-much the next time. Just pay attention! If you're both in it to please the other person, it just can't go wrong.

Don't give it up to just anyone. I was just telling some friends a few days ago that I was really getting sick of constantly talking and hearing about sex. It's everywhere out there. I'm tired of the shallow behaviour that it brings out in people. It's disturbing.

Doesn't anyone connect mentally and emotionally anymore?


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

> Does it make it better to have meaningless sex one time just to say that you're not a virgin?


No.



> Doesn't anyone connect mentally and emotionally anymore?


I hope so, but I'm having my doubts.

I'm not sure if the questions in your post are directed at me or the guys who posted and said they're virgins who just want to lose it.

If they're directed at me, then my response is that's the whole point of the post. I'm saying what you're saying. I'd rather quality than quantity. I'd rather a healthy sexual relationship with one person than a limited-time cheap thrill just for the sake of no longer being a virgin. That was my mistake in losing it with that particular girl, hence my regret.


----------



## CallMeC (Oct 29, 2006)

planetdystopia said:


> > Does it make it better to have meaningless sex one time just to say that you're not a virgin?
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


I hope so, but I'm having my doubts.

I'm not sure if the questions in your post are directed at me or the guys who posted and said they're virgins who just want to lose it.

If they're directed at me, then my response is that's the whole point of the post. I'm saying what you're saying. I'd rather quality than quantity. I'd rather a healthy sexual relationship with one person than a limited-time cheap thrill just for the sake of no longer being a virgin. That was my mistake in losing it with that particular girl, hence my regret.[/quote:e6a5a]The morals and the conscience prevail. Hence the regret.

Maybe that's what will be the difference in people's answers....

Maybe I think too much.....


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

It could have been a lot better (less rushed, less awkward, and not with someone who broke up with me that same night). In fact, in hindsight, it was almost comically awful. But I'm philosophical about it. It was a learning experience, nothing bad came of it, and I don't regret it.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

If i knew i could lose my virginity any time i wanted i would probably wait for that special occasion as well. As it stands, being forced into celibacy against your will makes that particular point completely moot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm in no hurry anymore. The less I have to worry about, the better.


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

planetdystopia said:


> I have met a several girls as old as 24 who are still virgins. And I'm not talking about ones who almost no man will take for reasons like morbid obesity, deformity, etc. There are select few handfuls of females out there who have remained celibate for various reasons.


I've meet women online who were morbidly obese, and they did more guys then they could count. I got turned off with her because she took too long to remember my name and said she wasn't good with names and faces.



Planetdystopia said:


> I regret the way I lost it. I regret losing it to someone who didn't mean more to me on an emotional level. Basically, I would have much rather lost it in my second relationship than my first.


When you say 'lost it', how does that feel? Is your identity or who you are as a person change when you lose your virginity. Is it psychological, or physiological change that occurs - do you become a different person altogether, better or worst?

Well, everyone's first time may be different, but it seems that my regrets have been that I never had a first time or relationship before, and I cant imagine regretting something like you are regretting - unless I'm insane right now, which is a possiblity I can entertain, because I got hurt by someone.



Planetdystopia said:


> If a girl has a problem with the fact that I'm not "experienced," i.e. I'm not a male *****, then she's not the one for me anyway. IF I ever fall in love with someone again, it'd almost certainly be someone who's also basically a reclusive loner. The implication is that she wouldn't likely have much sexual experience by default anyway. She wouldn't have much experience with peer interaction, period. I'm not saying I demand a virgin, I'm saying I'd like someone who has moral and ethical principles, and hasn't spread for every featherless biped who wanted a piece. The point I was making in my original post is if I did marry a virgin, I'd feel bad about not also being one.


That's what I would like too, but I dont know. I'm 30 y/o, seem to have issues with myself on the fact I've never kissed, touched or been with a girl before, and feel wierd about it and would like a woman's touch.

You are saying, it's better to remain this way, as I may potentially regret a wrong first experience. I find this thought very amusing. You have regrets for your first time? Is that for real? I've been hardened to this from my past experiences with girls that I just dont care anymore what I do.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

I regret not losing mine.  I've never had an opportunity to even consider losing it.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> If i knew i could lose my virginity any time i wanted i would probably wait for that special occasion as well. As it stands, being forced into celibacy against your will makes that particular point completely moot.


I feel the same.

For some of us (like myself), there is a lot of pain and agony surrounding this subject. It's not so simple as "wait until you find the right person." What if we never find the right person? For myself, there's a lot of pain, a lot of feelings of inadequacy, a lot of loneliness, a lot of confusion, and I think a lot of people just need to see what it's like out of curiosity so they can move on with their lives. I agree, the emotional connection is more important than the actual mechanical process of sex (you can do that by yourself, for the most part)... but somehow I don't think there is such a thing as meaningless sex. I mean, it feels good just to have that physical contect. That satisfies emotional needs even if the spiritual connection is lacking. Even if you're just doing it for an ego boost, you're still doing it for an emotional reason. Even if you don't like every aspect of a person, you can still like appreciate them as a human being and share something with them, even if it is only temporary. It's a shame that so much suffering comes out of something that is supposed to be pleasurable.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

planetdystopia said:


> Do any other guys out there regret losing their virginity in not exactly the most meaningful way? At age 22 I've had two relationships, was sexually active in one of them. Lost my virginity at 18. Looking back, I think I was in a mad rush to just "hurry up and lose it." As a guy, you feel like less of a man to still be a virgin at that age and try to avoid being "found out" when conversations regarding sex arise around peers. It really is the teenage males worst nightmare, at least it was for me. All of the guys staring you down and saying in unison, "You're not still a virgin, are you?!" Having changed dramatically in my thinking with regards to moral and ethical principles over the years, I've felt like I did it with the wrong girl at the wrong time. Losing it was an awkward experience, with no emotional/sentimental significance whatsoever. Sort of a "thank god I'm finally not a virgin anymore" mentality. Even though relationships at that age almost never end up amounting to anything in the grand scheme of life, it'd still be nice to be able to look back and remember having been in love (or at least thought I was) with the girl who was my first partner. It's not that I cared nothing for her at all, just not really enough to have shared that experience with. It's made me feel like if I ever did meet a girl I could see marriage with who was a virgin herself, I'd feel inadequate and tainted. Like she'd be wasting herself if she chose me. I've grown very resentful of the attitude that as a male I'm supposed to start racking those numbers up starting with the first opportunity I get to weasel my way into a girls pants. Each one I smooth-talk into sleeping with me is another "conquered territory" to brag about to the other guys. And the sad thing is, the fact that I was a total depressed loner all through high school is the only thing that kept me from being one of those guys during that time. So maybe I have SA to thank to some extent? Can anyone else relate?


Moral and ethics, what's that? Have not regrets because I'm still that guy... Sure I'd like to lose it to some woman I was deeply in love with I just fear that I'm going to get impatient and do something stupid.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

i definately regret how i lost mine. i did like the girl but she definately wasnt the right person for me. i would have realized that if i even thought about it but i was just happy that this girl was talking to me. after knowing her a bit i realized i didnt really like her but then i ended up having sex with her anyways just so it would be done and i would at least have some experience. it did help me with future relationship(having experience-she was also the first girl that i really kissed) but looking back i wish i had done it with somebody that i really cared about. then again, i bet that if i never did lose my virginity to her and was still a virgin. i would be like "damn, i had a chance and blew it" haha


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

CallMeC said:


> Was he a better lover than my husband who had sex plenty of times but with only two women? (not at the same time)


 :lol

It's funny imagining a guy who wouldn't have sex unless he had two women at the same time.

Lifetimer


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

No, it's a rite of passage. I could have been with a better person but what's done is done. As long as the woman isn't a prositute you should have no regrets.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

i was 17, and it was great.
I had one of those extended (3 years) crush/ mini-obsessions that are so common around this site (see the 'Crush' thread for proof) from 10th grade, through 11th, and through 12th grade on this girl who was just perfect to me....long story short....dont see her for a year, then run into her somewhere and find out she felt the same as me over those years, and thought i wasnt into her like that, plus she had this one boyfriend all through highschool (and still had him...story for another day though) so she never said anything to me.

Next night...we went out, did a few things, had fun...i went to drop her off at like 2am...and she invites me in. Ummm, ok...tiptoe to her room (parents snoozing) and it was on!!!!!!!! Ranks up there with my first kiss (french kiss, btw) in 6th grade with my sweetie, and the time I returned an interception from our 20 yard line, 80 yards for the score back in middle school. Those things burned into my memory...things dont happen that make you feel that way once you grow up...not to that extent of happiness where its overwhelming. 
I dont regret it at all, the year following it was the best year of my life, wouldnt change it.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't deserve a girlfriend nor would I be able to keep one. I'm so socially dysfunctional it is just bizarre. My social skills are ****. So, I wouldn't mind visiting a high quality prostitute. I don't really desire social interaction anymore, seeing that every social interaction I've ever had has been hell on earth. Physical interaction OTOH would be nice. If not for love, then for the experience.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I wish I could regret losing my virginity.

Next time I get to Amsterdam, depending on when that is, I might seriously consider the Red Light District.


----------



## SqueakyGibson (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm 27 and haven't had sex, or properly kissed.

There's only one ocassion in my life when I did _some_ stuff with a woman, and it was kinda fun but ultimately depressing. She was an online friend who got sick of me whining about never having touched a woman, so she... let me. But I wasn't physically attracted to her (she was quite a bit older then me), we only did _some_ things and kissing sadly wasn't one of them, and then I screwed up the whole friendship soon afterwards by thinking we had some kind of attachment, because I'd underestimated how intimate I would find the whole experience.

I see a few people in this thread saying, "i wish I'd waited until I found someone I was in love with, and it would have been romantic..." etc. I don't know. Sex itself probably ins't romantic or wonderful... it's smelly and squelchy and kinda ridiculous. What we want is to be loved.

I would so much rather lay in bed with a girl, kissing. I'm not even thinking of sex. But there's no chance of that happening.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> I would so much rather lay in bed with a girl, kissing. I'm not even thinking of sex. But there's no chance of that happening.


:ditto
The virginity part doesn't bother me so much, its the fact that I've never had an opportunity to be close to a woman. I would much rather spend a night cuddling with a girl than screwing some random stranger. Its the closeness and affection that I crave more than anything.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

SqueakyGibson said:


> Sex itself probably ins't romantic or wonderful... it's smelly and squelchy and kinda ridiculous. What we want is to be loved.


Mmm... smells good, you mean. Seriously, I like the smell.

You're right though. The intimacy is what I crave too and not the actual sex.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> > I would so much rather lay in bed with a girl, kissing. I'm not even thinking of sex. But there's no chance of that happening.
> 
> 
> The virginity part doesn't bother me so much, its the fact that I've never had an opportunity to be close to a woman. I would much rather spend a night cuddling with a girl than screwing some random stranger. Its the closeness and affection that I crave more than anything.


I'm the same way too. I don't want a one night fling, to pay for an hour at a brothel, or be a friend with benefits. I would much rather have the intimacy and love from a girl than just having sex with someone that doesn't care about me enough to be in a relationship together.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes and no...

I lost it when I was 17 to my very first girlfriend. I lost it on the floor of her friend's room with her friend in her bed trying to sleep, lol. We liked eachother, but we weren't in love and there were no deep feelings involved. 

Sometimes I wish I had waited for the right person and place, but I haven't found the soul-mate type of girl who i would totally click with just yet. So if I had waited for someone like that, i'd still be a virgin. it would have been nice to have lost my virginity to my first true love after a romantic date, but sometimes it doesnt work that way.

so i was like, this is my chance... might be my last ...dont wanna die a virgin. lol.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Lostsoul said:


> No, it's a rite of passage. I could have been with a better person but what's done is done. As long as the woman isn't a prositute you should have no regrets.


I dunno. I have had chances with drunk women at bars/clubs but i doubt i would be attracted to their personality and looks when i wake up in the morning + when i've had alcohol i can't really do "the thing" that well.
I don't have any female connections whatsoever so a romantic relationship is far far away. 
To me a hot escort sounds better. But i'm not going to do something like that anytime soon......


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm still a virgin (20 years old), though i'd take any chance I could get really...but even if it wasnt sex, and just cuddling all night and making out...that too would be perfectly fine with me. My theory is, I dont know when i'll die, but I at least want to get past 1st, or 2nd base for goodness sakes. 

Never even kissed a girl unfortunately. I'm not a bad looking guy either, really (in my opinion)...but in the past I always pushed girls away (i'm not gay, just didnt want to deal with them in past times). I had a few girls in high school try to become buddy-buddy with me (especially 1), though I pushed them all away also...kind of just blew them off (may be rude, but I wasnt trying to be rude). It was all grades in school, and no real socializing for me.

Entering college...hehehe, I was thinking alright, i'm going to lay back and try to get with the ladies for once in my life. Unfortunately I was selected to the Honors dorm. Great, it'll be quiet and peaceful in there. Dangit, though, all the smart girls (no offense to anyone) were the ones I had zero attraction to! Ends that story for the first year!

So the only decent looking girls I saw were at food courts...but I didnt bother, they were always on the move or in line getting food or something....whatever.

I'd be in my 2nd year now though i'm taking a year off. I currently work in retail and had 2 customers (girls) who looked to be about my age who were smokin' hot and I liked their personalities from the start, but they both had boyfriends! #!#@$%%@%

I was helping them with some things and I was just thinking like...god this girls gorgeous, like her personality, ask for her number (never made this move before)...? Halfway through the chitchat..."Oh this is great, i'm buying it for my boyfriend for Christmas". @#$%@%!!!!!!

UGGHHHH!!!!!!!!
UGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

no and yes. i dont regret it cause i loved her. yes because the relationship failed and i thought i was gonna marry her. ultimately i would have rather waited and saved it for the person im gonna spend the rest of my life with, but it isnt a regret. it was one of the few times i enjoyed it period. considering i've only been with one person. lol. 

remember the good, forget the bad, and live life. 

:fall


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

This is one of those "too much information" threads. :um 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol

I'm sure that if I had lost my virginity, I'd have everyone disgusted by now with a post that described the scene down to the smallest, squishiest detail. :lol


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

some posts lass, u really shouldnt follow me too. lol. :kiss


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: re: Males regret how you lost your virginity?*



brenidil said:


> some posts lass, u really shouldnt follow me too. lol. :kiss


You forget how often I'm on this board. I have no life. :um

xoxo
Maggi


----------

